# if your bitch needs an emergency out of hours c-section, but you cant afford £1500



## Chloe2o14 (Feb 18, 2014)

soooooooooo hi im new and im wondering what happens if your dog is whelping and it all goes pear shaped and your rush off to your vets for your vet to say ok its time for an emergency c-section... its out of hours.. 4am on a sunday morning and your vet says thats £1500 please... but you cant afford that off the belt and you say geee i have ...£700... and could pay the rest off, would the vet let your dog suffer and die??


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Chloe2o14 said:


> soooooooooo hi im new and im wondering what happens if your dog is whelping and it all goes pear shaped and your rush off to your vets for your vet to say ok its time for an emergency c-section... its out of hours.. 4am on a sunday morning and your vet says thats £1500 please... but you cant afford that off the belt and you say geee i have ...£700... and could pay the rest off, would the vet let your dog suffer and die??


how long is a piece of string?

my vet- yes- he'd let me pay it off no problem... another vet i'm thinking of demands full payment upfront for Any surgery...
depends on the vet, which is why you Must ensure you have the funds there before a litter is even planned- either that or if the dog doesn't get the op so suffers and dies, it isn't the vet who is to blame...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you in this position? 

Firstly it goes without saying that you (you as general not you as in you) shouldn't breed unless you have the funds to deal with complications that arise.

Anyway, most vets wont let a dog suffer however some vets will not be as lenient towards breeders as it's more self inflicted than lets say a broken leg.

Vets do have a certain level of responsibility to ensure a dog doesn't suffer so may allow you to do a payment plan. Or if you have breeders insurance will allow you to pay the deposit and the rest can be collected from the insurance company. (the kennel club are the only that I know of that do breeding insurance)


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe you would need to speak to your vet before the bitch is pregnant? just in case.

My vet wouldn't bother, some years my vet bills go into thousands.....and none of it ever for dog breeding.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

A vet would not be able to allow a dog to suffer - but he could always put it to sleep. And if you took a whelping bitch home again to die you would be committing an offence.

Luckily I will not have that problem as I have an account with my vet - but I cannot imagine him asking for money up front for an emergency anyway.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Chloe2o14 said:


> soooooooooo hi im new and im wondering what happens if your dog is whelping and it all goes pear shaped and your rush off to your vets for your vet to say ok its time for an emergency c-section... its out of hours.. 4am on a sunday morning and your vet says thats £1500 please... but you cant afford that off the belt and you say geee i have ...£700... and could pay the rest off, would the vet let your dog suffer and die??


Depends on the vet & the relationship the breeder has with the vet.

But if someone hasn't prepared for the eventuality of unexpected expenses then they shouldn't be breeding full stop.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

If I was a breeder, I would save money away to cover any eventualities such as an emergency c-section. In my opinion having the funds to cover this is part and parcel of being a responsible breeder.

Vets will be very reluctant to allow a breeder to pay in installments for something like this. I remember in my last job, a horribly bred Shar Pei bitch coming in for a c-section. This dog was a mess - structurally she was very poor, had a major skin condition, ectropion eyes and various other things. The owners had of course bred her for money, but didn't count on her passing several stillborn pups, her labour stopping, then having to have a c-section to pass the two remaining surviving puppies. They didn't have any money to pay for this so had to pay in small installments.

This might sound cold and clinical, but vets are a business at the end of the day. C-sections require the surgeon to open up the dog, several nurses (one to monitor anesthesia, several others to help get the pups up and breathing), use of theatre and all the other equipment that goes along with it. It's a big effort and it isn't cheap, so it is a bit disheartening when people do not plan for this possibility and the vets get paid a nominal amount. Vets want to get paid for the services they provide for instances that can be predicted - such as breeding bitches requiring a c-section. Unpredictable emergencies are, rightfully, often given a lot more leeway. 

So while a vet won't let a dog suffer, it is unfair to rely on the chance of paying off in installments for something like this.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Edited: I retract my previous statement.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

It`s not the vet letting the dog suffer is it? It`s the person who won`t pay for medical treatment.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it would depend on your relationship with your vet as to whether they would let you pay by instalments, although I suspect a lot wouldn't even if you have a good relationship. They have the option to pts as their job is to avoid suffering of the animal.

There was a case a few years ago where a family took their staffy to the vet and the couldn't pay for a C-section. They ended up taking it to the PDSA who will not treat any dog used for breeding. I think the bitch died although can't remember whether it was pts or because the owners took the bitch home.


----------

